# Single and over 40: NHS questions



## squint (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi girls, 

I’m hoping someone can help my confuzzled state…   I’m still a bit new to all this.

Essentially I want to know if single women over 40 can receive IUI or DI on the NHS.  I know the upper age limit for IVF is 39 but I’ve been unable to find an age limit for other treatments.  Or is this subject to the postcode lottery…

Also, does anyone know how long the waiting list is in the West Midlands area?

It’s a proper minefield this.  Many thanks for any replies.


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi squint, 
I might be wrong and I hope so, but as a single women you don't get anything related to fertility treatment on the NHS...I lied as well to my Gp do get my blood test re- private treatment done.
In any case I think also the age over 39 would be an issue for everyone single non single.


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Squint - it is very unusual for single women to receive any help with fertility treatments on the NHS (either IVF or IUI), regardless of age - virtually all the ladies on this singles board have paid for their treatment (GPs often refuse to even do the preliminary blood tests). Many of the single ladies go abroad for treatment to keep costs down. 
Sorry not to have better news.
Rose xx


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

hi Squint, i googled my local medical authority and read their guidelines, they will treat single women but only up to 39 3 months - course i was 40 when i found this out! have a look, v unlikely but u never know. my experience is GP was happy to do any tests to reassure me a while ago but NONE at all once i told them i was going for private treatment - so bear that in mind. it really added to my stress at the time but i now know - via FF that this is the norm. good luck x


----------



## squint (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you ladies, you have been very helpful.  I thought I’d have to go private anyway, so this was just an enquiry on the off chance as I’d rather be spending the money on a new baby than the treatment.  I also thought I’d read about people being treated by the NHS in a couple of places, but maybe I was mistaken.  

Maybe my best bet is to covertly get as many of the tests I can before my admitting what I‘m up to.  I can book in for a smear because it’s overdue and ask for the STD tests to be done at the same time, I think.  I have thyroid and  diabetes checks regularly anyway because of my autoimmune issues, so they have been done fairly recently.

I don’t think I can get the FSH tests without admitting my motives.  But once the smear is done I will go in to talk to the doctor anyway, and see what she says…


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Esperanza - great points re: auto immune issues (having had all the tests done). It's also worth pointing out (if you're having regular thyroid function tests done) that for fertility treatment it's best to have a TSH level of between 1 and 2, which is different from what the NHS considers normal. My TSH levels were within the NHS normal range, but was prescribed thyroxine to bring it into the optimal range for IVF.
Rose xx


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi, not sure how well your GP knows you, but you might just as well tell him you have been trying and get all your tests done, I suggest anyway first you understand which ones and then you can go and have them done! I told my GP I had endometriosis which is true,and implied without saying that I was TTC...and had seen some private clinic. Many of the test anyway you can have done at the sexual health clinic!
Good luckxxx


----------



## squint (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you again lovely ladies.  This site is wonderful, full of knowledgeable and helpful people, helping clueless newbies like myself. 

Esperanza - Thanks for listing the tests that your clinic required.  I’ve been looking for a list for mine or even a general list but couldn’t find one.  I’m hoping my autoimmunity issues won’t be too much of a problem, as most people with PA have good pregnancies providing their B12 levels are kept up with extra injections.  The first thing I will do if I ever get a BFP will be to ask for extra jabs.  But thanks for the information.  I will see what my planned consultant says regarding  treatment, he has an excellent reputation.

Rose39 - I never knew that about thyroid results, so thank you, that’s something to keep an eye on.  I think my results are usually pretty normal, in NHS terms anyway, but I don‘t know  about optimal.

Elle72 - I’m not sure exactly how to phrase what I want to the doctor but she should only need to do the FSH and rubella check, so maybe it’s worth just asking, like Esperanza said also.

I’ve decided to phone the GUM clinic on Monday for a sexual health MOT.  It’s anonymous so I can tell them I’m in a new relationship or something.    

I only wish I’d done this 5 years ago instead of hanging around for a non-existent Mr Right.


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Squint - just thought I'd let you know that my GP has offered to do all the blood tests for my fertility work up (even the ones which are generally done via the GUM clinic).  As some of the others say some GPs are more supportive than others but my moto has always been to ask.  The worst you will get is a no and the best might be you get support and save some costs by going through the treatment.  I think one of the ladies on here managed to get her GP to pay for all the fertility drugs whilst she just paid for the treatment it self.

Oh yes - be warned GUM clinics don't often give you a print out of the results but you can get one if you ask though they might charge for this.  I think I paid £40 for my letter 3 years ago.


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi squint, I had to do amh, rubella , cmv, hepatites, hiv, and all those chlamydia and stuff! I know other clinics ask for other test as well. Xxx


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

you dont need to lie at the gum clinic but you do have to pay for written proof- I wouldnt make up sexual hx as they will only test whats indicated by your history which may not include all the tests you need. I just said i need sexual health mot becuase im having ivf and gave them a list of what i needed.

My gp did cmv and rubella - she wrote pre conception check up on the blood form so it would be accepted


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i suppose the way you could get round having to pay for a GUM print out (not all clinics charge either) is giving them permission to send your GP a copy of your results- they won't usually do this automatically- and then you can get them from GP.
One of the reason why some clinics ask for payment is that workers in certain 'commercial industries'  need sexual health certs and MOT's every few months to be accepted to work.


----------



## rachpurple (Jun 8, 2011)

there is a significant finacial and emotional difference here - lot less stressful if gp will do std tests rather than going to clinic - the cost there for print out is negligible but more stressful, other tests can be v expensive privately and i would prefer to keep money to help me stay off work more than 16 weeks..my experience is that, best to keep it to yourself with GP, get them to do as many tests as poss, the tell, then pay -  its enough to make you go out and shag someone!!! good luck xx


----------



## squint (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks again ladies.  

Thanks for warning me that the GUM clinic will probably charge for a printout - I had no idea - I don’t mind though as it’s small fry compared to doing the tests privately.

Morrigan - I thought of exactly what you said straight after I’d posted, so I’m glad you confirmed my thoughts.  I’m a twit sometimes.  

Can I just ask you ladies when your clinics asked for the blood tests  to be done?  Was it before, during or after the first consultation?

I’m trying to be as forewarned as possible.


----------



## Elle72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Squint my clinic asked them when I booked the consultation, they sent me an email telling me that if I could do them before it was better, otherwise they would do them directly there. They sent me a list and I have asked them to actually send me the blood test forms, so when I showed those to the GP he just copied them on his forms. Hope this helps!
xxx


----------



## squint (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes that's brilliant, thanks Elle72. I think I'm going to drop my clinic an email and find out exactly what tests they require.  I'm getting there slowly, I think.


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry I haven't read all this thread so apologies if I repeat my to my knowledge:

In Wales you can get NHS IVF as a single if you have infertility proven by an investigation or 10 unsuccesful unmedicated iui's AND are under 38.5 years old AND are prepared to wait 18 months on the list.  Could be some of the few of us who make this are ones you've herd of getting NHS treatment.

Also some NHS clinics will treat you as a single over 40 if you pay.  Might also be the confusion.

I got lucky and they wrote my blood tests letter from the GUM clinic for free. (had to wait four hours at the clinic thou).


----------



## squint (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks silverbird.    I’m easily confused so my confusion could have come from anywhere.  I’m still getting my head around the damn acronyms.  

Four hours for the clinic!  Ouch, that’s a bit much even for our dear old NHS, but I always attend these things with gadgets, books and other things to keep me occupied anyway.  

A visit from AF put a stop to me doing anything this week.  In normal circumstance that would probably be TMI.


----------



## silverbird (Aug 8, 2011)

No prob the alphabet soup still gets me sometimes too!  I just like to correct the two myths that seem common you can get IVF on NHS as a single (not true 90% of the time) and you can't IVF on the NHS if your single (which isn't true it's just depends on your area and meeting a whole load of critrea).  It was a long wait but I had my kindle to entertain me.  Just very sureal the things you end up doing for your baby! Don't worry about TMI no such thing on these bords and I hope things move in the right direction soon.


----------



## smc81 (Oct 26, 2011)

I know that all doctors are different but I was completely honest with my doctor - strong independent female doctor - and she was very supportive and sent me for all my bloods. Depending on your doctor and what you know about them and your history with them, it could be worth being honest. Mine really was great, but I did know her from seeing her about my PCOS.

Good luck!

S xx


----------

